# Dyno trik flips  frame standers



## barneyord (Mar 29, 2020)

Just introducing myself and showing all ya BMX fans what I have found and now parting with. Under Barneyorde in ebay or just look it up by name.  I have several postings of bmx from the 70's thru 2000. Enjoy.


----------

